# Cleaning Door Jambs



## Spoony

With a view to getting our guides section improved, here is my first guide - I see a lot of questions on this one so I'll just give my methodology here in cleaning shuts.

I do not use a power washer or hose to rinse in this area. I can get some pictures next time but for now it's just textual.


Using Meguiars Super Degreaser diluted 6:1 (or substiture degreaser like Surfex HD) lightly mist area with the product and using a damp microfibre or wash mitt to go over the door jamb to remove excess grease/dirt.

Ensure all water drainage holes are clear

Using a detail brush agitate the product in the corners ensuring you reach all areas including around the door card (painted area). Where required use varying sizes of brush.

Rinse it off using a pressure sprayer filled with water

Dry the door jambs with a clean microfibre

Use an AIO type product such as Autoglym SRP to cleanse and protect the area in one. You can then follow this up with a hard wearing wax or spray sealant as preferred

Repeat this process on all door jambs

Once they are clean revisit the door jambs and check the hinge and latch lubrication. Regrease as required, personally I use Wurth - HHS 2000 High Performance Synthetic Spray Grease

Apply lubricant to the door locks, if required - personally I use Locksmith's Lock Lubricant - Dry Graphite Lubrication Powder **You may wish to use WD40 first to displace any water which may have gotten inside the lock to prevent freezing and/or rusting.

Using a damp microfiber, clean any dirt from the rubber seals, dry the seals and apply Swisswax Seal Feed

Comments, thoughts and suggestions welcomed.


----------



## petesimcock

This thread is a great idea. I always wonder how people rinse door shuts and have recently started to use a sprayer filled with water. 

Door shuts often let down a nicely detailed car, I plan to have a good go at mine this weekend using Tripple and tough coat and of course a bit of 303 on the plastics


----------



## Essex-keith

A nice little how to.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Always lookout for salt deposits in the bottom section of the doors and remove them. Makes a huge difference!

Before :










After :


----------



## Kiashuma

Great guide thanks. I always keep an eye on the drain holes, make sure there not blocked.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Plan B on the WD40, it is the worst thing on that list, use the graphite powder then bugger it's good work with that WD stuff, yes it's great for cleaning, but as it's hydrophobic, in a week or two it'll dry out and attract all the dust and muck again,


----------



## Spoony

ianrobbo1 said:


> Plan B on the WD40, it is the worst thing on that list, use the graphite powder then bugger it's good work with that WD stuff, yes it's great for cleaning, but as it's hydrophobic, in a week or two it'll dry out and attract all the dust and muck again,


The wd40 is to displace any water which remains in the mech and could cause issues. Not for lubrication or cleaning. It's never done me any harm but I see your point. It is also optional and might not be required.


----------



## S-D-B

Any recommendations for a spray sealant/wax for these areas?

I have suitable products for degrease and polish.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Spoony

S-D-B said:


> Any recommendations for a spray sealant/wax for these areas?
> 
> I have suitable products for degrease and polish.
> 
> Cheers
> Stu


Optimum Car Wax is great for this.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I see your point ref the WD stuff, I use ACF50 and find it's everything good that WD is bad, including cleaning and lubricating, :doublesho That's what I use if ever anyone considers WD, saying that WD is good for cleaning tar etc, I just hate what it does when it dries out!! :thumb:


----------



## Jon Allum

Hi there,

An interesting post.

I would add removing blackened grease from the hinges. I tend to use Tardis, Cotton buds and detailing swabs. Obviously, these require regreasing at the end of the job with a swab.

One possible problem with spraying something like WD40 into door locks is it can lead to damage to the micro switches. I know this from bitter experience on my Golf. The puddle lights stopped working along with the warning sound if the lights are left on. Two new actuators later along with the faff or removing the door card and window regulator the problem was solved, but one that I would have rather not faced. Maybe put that as an advisory.









Jon


----------



## Spoony

I'll leave this video here too, credits to the owner.


----------



## Hughie

.. and the bonnet and boot jambs 

Hughie


----------



## ALLYCARSON

I wash mine down with a wash mitt then use speed detailer


----------



## TPursey

Good tips!


----------



## arcing

Really useful post. I'm just about to tackle the shuts on mine for the first time.


----------



## Chris H1

S-D-B said:


> Any recommendations for a spray sealant/wax for these areas?
> 
> I have suitable products for degrease and polish.
> 
> Cheers
> Stu


I use the same wax as I have used on the outside once I have cleaned door jams after all its the same paintwork. The only advantage I can see with a spray on wax product is it would get into the nooks & crannies more than a paste wax.

I agree it lets a cars look down if you don't clean them but that could just be my OCD :lol:

HTH


----------

